# Weekend in a convection oven report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Day 1. up at 5:00 and on the water shortly after and way up into the swamp we go. Jump the boat over a tree to get farther back where no boat has ever been. It worked and first cast a LGMouth busted a topwater. As the temps rose the LGMouth where too slow to the lures.. Beat out again and again by cypress trout.. But they are fun to catch.

















As the heat hit 102 we hid under every cypress tree we could and home bound by 1PM..

Day 2. On the Bay at 6:00 and the oven was just pre-heating. Anchored up on the reef and began making bait and had out live ones with-in an hour. Rod goes down and big fish on. The fight goes from big shark to big ray in 20 minutes. 6 rays landed up to 60lbs and few nice 3 lb blues. Breeze was nice enough to keep us from total basting. Pulled the line and tried some mac and blues but no hits.. Still it was success as my tests on some new techniques worked flawlessly.. 

Love this AC...

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Sounds like a fun 2 days.


----------

